# Vandy Vape Pulse Kit



## Tsharks (30/11/17)

Hi guys 

Does anyone have stock or know when they will arrive?


----------



## Bananaheadcase (5/12/17)

Tsharks said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone have stock or know when they will arrive?


 
Hi, 

I have the VandyVape Pulse bf squonk Mod.


----------

